# Mission accomplished



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a buyer for the home I lived in with the X for 18 years, will close on December 2nd and I heard today I will become a solo homeowner. First time in my life I made the decision all by myself about where I will live. Another bridge to cross. Scary, exciting, bittersweet, so many feelings all at once. Everyone says this is important step in my journey, getting out of the house I raised my family in. Off I go!:smthumbup:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Enjoy the new adventure. 

When one door closes many open.. and then you have choices of what you want your life to be!!!


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Congratulations! Really awesome experience. Buying a house for me was so limited by $$ and location, but being moved in and celebrated 2 thanksgivings already.. that part when it becomes "home" to you, and you learn to watch out for what corners you always stub your toe on.


----------

